# Venezuela | Bicentenario 1810 - 2010



## Supercs

*Venezuela | Bicentenario 1810 - 2010 | Nuestra América Independiente*








​
La Comisión Presidencial para la Conmemoración del Bicentenario de la Independencia de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela fue creada mediante el decreto N°6.015 -publicado el jueves 17 de abril de 2008 en la Gaceta Oficial N° 38.912- con el fin de programar los actos concernientes a la celebración de la Independencia, los cuales se realizarán durante el período comprendido entre el 19 de abril de 2009 y el 5 de julio de 2011.

En ocasión de celebrarse los doscientos años del movimiento inicial, definitivo y trascendental de la Emancipación de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, el Estado Revolucionario asume el compromiso de contribuir a rescatar y esclarecer el significado histórico de tan relevante fecha que dio nacimiento a la Patria Venezolana, así como de valorar su significado actual en términos de reafirmación del derecho de los pueblos a su libertad y autodeterminación.

*¿Cómo concebimos la celebración del Bicentenario de las Independencias Americanas? 
*
*La concebimos como la presencia entre nosotros de un proceso que comenzó a fines del siglo XVIII y aún continúa.

*Concebimos la celebración del Bicentenario de las Independencias, como un proceso vivo y actual, en el que todos debemos participar, porque nos corresponde como generación, concluir el proceso, que se inició en el siglo XIX y aún no concluye.

*La concebimos como un proceso con tanta pertinencia en lo actual, que debemos enfrentar todas las distorsiones y tergiversaciones que se pretendan hacer de ese proceso.

*La concebimos como un proceso nuestro americano que incluye a todos los pueblos que desde el siglo XIX luchan por su liberación.

*La celebración de los Bicentenarios deben convertirse desde Venezuela en una fiesta popular en la que los pueblos nuestroamericanos sean los protagonistas. Las actividades desplegadas deben superar el carácter estrictamente oficial y académico que solían tener este tipo de eventos en tiempos de la cuarta república.

*El protagonismo del pueblo debe expresarse en todas y cada una de las actividades incluyendo aquellas consideradas tradicionalmente como reservadas a la academia y a los sabios. Las investigaciones deben superar los paradigmas hegemónicos y dar paso al protagonismo de los saberes, las prácticas y la memoria popular.


----------



## Yongo

Yo quiero q hagan grandes obras de infraestructura o monumentos conmemorativos en todas las capitales del país


----------



## Rbs

Sería lo más adecuado, íconos, algo así como "las 8 estrellas" una en cada de las 8 ciudades más importantes es lo que se me ocurre.


----------



## Joc_mcy

^^Me gusta tu idea n.n!... eso si todas exactamente iguales como en la bandera u.u...


----------



## Supercs

> Yo quiero q hagan grandes obras de infraestructura o monumentos conmemorativos en todas las capitales del país


*Concurso de estatuaria "BOLÍVAR: UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HERÓES"​*








El Ministerio del Poder Popular para la Cultura, la Comisión Presidencial para la celebración del Bicentenario de la Independencia de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, a través del Instituto de las Artes de la Imagen y El Espacio IARTES, convoca a todos los artistas plásticos, escultores al Concurso: BOLÍVAR, UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HÉROE DE HÉROES, con el objeto de mostrar a través del quehacer artístico y creativo del país, los distintos enfoques, significación y el valor que posee para el venezolano actual, la gesta emancipadora, la acción trascendental del Libertador Simón Bolívar y los aportes y contribuciones de otras importantes figuras que lo acompañaron en tan noble y decisiva causa libertaria de los pueblos de América.

EL CONCURSO SE REGIRÁ POR LAS SIGUIENTES BASES:

*Artículo 1:* El Concurso BOLÍVAR, UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HÉROE DE HÉROES, contará con una Comisión Organizada por el IARTES conformada por representantes de la Dirección Operativa y la Dirección Gestión Estímulo para las Artes. Esta Comisión se encargará de la organización, desarrollo, seguimiento y supervisión de cada una de las actividades y tareas que se lleven a cabo durante la realización del concurso.

*Artículo 2:* Podrán participar todos los artistas escultores venezolanos y extranjeros con más de cinco (5) años de residencia en el país, con una propuesta escultórica inédita de creación individual o colectiva concebida en los años 2008 o 2009.

*Artículo 3: *La temática del Concurso se inserta en la vasta e inacabable iconografía Bolivariana contemporánea y pretende que las propuestas escultóricas de los concursantes, evidencien el perfecto manejo y dominio de las técnicas y materiales utilizados, sustentados con una representación y expresión del héroe visto de forma tradicional y diverso a la vez, en un figurativismo que integre formas clásicas y tendencias innovadoras propias de este tiempo; un Bolívar corporeizado con los ojos de la contemporaneidad.

*Artículo 4:* Los artistas podrán participar con una propuesta de obra escultórica pedestre de medidas que no excedan los 220 metros de altura (tamaño heroico). Diseño del pedestal. (Opcional)

*Artículo 5:* Al considerar que la obra final tendrá como destino de ubicación un espacio al aire libre; el artista escultor deberá considerar los materiales adecuados para la intemperie como: bronce, hierro soldado, acero, piedra caliza, mármol, arenisca, alabastro, granito, cemento, entre otros. La técnica será libre.

*Artículo 6:* El artista presentará su propuesta de obra expresado en un proyecto con su justificación conceptual, bocetos, planos, gráficos descriptivos y todas las especificaciones en cuanto a técnica, materiales, equipos, costos y en una maqueta de no menos de 50 x 50 x 50 cm, que permita al jurado de selección la comprensión amplia de la propuesta. Se exhorta a los artistas a presentar sus propuestas con todos los recaudos exigidos por la Comisión Organizadora, en caso contrario no se aceptarán. Los escultores, a partir de la publicación de estas bases, tendrán un lapso de tiempo de mes y medio para la elaboración de la maqueta.

*Artículo 7:* La recepción de las propuestas se realizará en el Salón Creadores Visuales de Venezuela, ubicado en la planta baja del IARTES, Edificio Santa María, entre Av. México y calle Tito Salas, Metro Bellas Artes, La Candelaria, Caracas; y el lapso comprendido de entrega será del 15 de mayo hasta el 30 de agosto, sin prórroga. La recepción de las propuestas se realizará en el siguiente horario: 9:00 am a 12:00 m y de 2:00 a 4:00 pm de lunes a viernes. Para información adicional al respecto de la recepción, comunicarse a los teléfonos: (0212) 5775962/ 5768843/5780740 o por el Portal Web: www.iartes.gob.ve

*Artículo 8:* Los artistas deberán consignar el material debidamente embalado garantizando de esta manera la integridad física de la maqueta junto a la documentación anexa. El IARTES no se hace responsable de los posibles daños que sufran las maquetas debido al uso de un material frágil por parte del artista o por un inadecuado embalaje. Tampoco podrá exigirse responsabilidad por pérdida parcial o total de la propuesta-maqueta cuando las causas obedezcan a inobservancia de esta regla.

*Artículo 9:* En el momento de la inscripción-recepción de la propuesta, el artista escultor o su representante debidamente autorizado, deberá presentar la planilla de incripción en original y copia que podrá conseguir en la siguiente dirección Web: http://www.concursoiartes.org/bicentenario/planilla.pdf y consignará copia de la Cédula de Identidad, resumen curricular actualizado, ficha técnica de la maqueta-y o propuesta presentada. Esta información es necesaria para la Base de datos del proyecto Creadores Visuales de Venezuela de la Institución y para la deliberación del jurado. La copia de la planilla de inscripción, será el único documento válido para el retiro de la propuesta y maqueta, una vez evaluadas las propuestas por el jurado calificador y abierto el período de devolución de las mismas.

*Artículo 10:* El plazo máximo para el retiro de las propuestas de la sede del IARTES será de (15) días hábiles, es decir del 01 al 15 de Noviembre en horario de oficina. Después de cumplido ese tiempo, la institución no se hace responsable de las mismas al carecer de depósitos especiales para su adecuado resguardo.

*Artículo 11:* La premiación del Concurso BOLÍVAR, UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HÉROE DE HÉROES, solo tendrá un único premio de Bs. 10.000 bsf. seleccionando una única propuesta, la cual deberá estar sujeta a las condiciones y las características ya estipuladas, por la institución. La obra ganadora una vez ejecutada, será instalada en un desplazamiento urbano dispuesto para ello.

*Artículo 12:* El participante, cuya propuesta escultórica sea seleccionada por el jurado, se comprometerá en ejecutarla según la propuesta presentada sin alterar ni modificar el diseño previamente aceptado; y según los lineamientos y la financiación que estipule con la institución. Solo podrá hacer las modificaciones estrictamente necesarias para su debida instalación cuando oportunamente se conozca el espacio definitivo de emplazamiento de la obra.

*Artículo 13:* El Jurado Único de evaluación y calificación estará integrado por cinco reconocidas personalidades del medio de las artes visuales y de la investigación histórica, así como también representantes de la vida militar y política.

*Artículo 14:* Las propuestas recibidas en el Concurso BOLÍVAR, UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HÉROE DE HÉROES, serán mostradas, a modo de exposición, en el Salón Creadores Visuales de Venezuela en la planta baja del IARTES y estará abierto al público, por espacio de dos semanas: a partir del 20 de Septiembre del corriente.

*Artículo 15:* El IARTES se compromete a realizar un registro fotográfico y posterior catálogo de todas las obras que participen en este concurso.

*Artículo 16:* La inscripción en el Concurso UNA VISIÓN CONTEMPORÁNEA DEL HÉROE DE HÉROES, implica el acatamiento de las presentes Bases.

*Artículo 17:* Lo no previsto en estas Bases será resuelto por la Comisión organizadora y por el Instituto de las Artes de la Imagen y el Espacio.

http://bicentenario.gob.ve/index.php/concursos/20-concurso-estatua-de-bolivar.html


----------



## Joc_mcy

...Como deciamos "grandes" obras representativas....!


----------



## josevaldia

Rbs said:


> Sería lo más adecuado, íconos, algo así como "las 8 estrellas" una en cada de las 8 ciudades más importantes es lo que se me ocurre.


Maracaibo no está incluida en las 8 estrellas de la bandera, sin embargo figura entre las 8 ciudades más importantes...


----------



## josevaldia

*Respecto al título del thread:*

Si mal no recuerdo, la independencia fue en 1811, por lo tanto el bicentanario sería de 1811 a 2011... ¿no? :sly:


----------



## Rbs

Ajá... 19 de Abril de 1810 vs *5 de Julio de 1811*, pero como es Chávez quizás pueda cambiar la fecha :lol:



josevaldia said:


> Maracaibo no está incluida en las 8 estrellas de la bandera, sin embargo figura entre las 8 ciudades más importantes...


Yo estoy por las 8 ciudades más importantes, no por las regiones que representan las estrellas, nos tenemos que adaptar a lo que ha venido sucediendo éstos últimos 200 anhos, provincias... eso es del pasado, ciudades el presente.


----------



## Rex_Imperator

Nosotros tenemos 2 grandes fechas... 19 de abril y 5 de julio, debería ser el año bicentenario, entre esas dos fechas, porque la primera representa el primer paso, y la otra la firma de nuestra acta de independencia. Ambas son de relevancia ! ambas marcan el inicio del bicentenario !


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Esta nota es del 2005 y tiene mucho que ver con nosotros.*

*Trafalgar, una batalla de todos*​

Más de 170 buques de unos 40 países recordaron el combate, en el que la flota inglesa, comandada por el almirante Horacio Nelson, venció el 21 de octubre de 1805 a las escuadras combinadas de Francia y España. 
Inglaterra pasa a ser una potencia planetaria; tiene ahora la capacidad para proyectar sus intereses a todo el mundo 
Capitán de Navío, Mario Mascarelo, director del Museo Naval de Uruguay

A la ceremonia, en la que se recreó la batalla original, asistieron la Reina Isabel II de Inglaterra y representantes de más de 53 marinas del mundo. 

Y es que Trafalgar es mucho más que una batalla; marcó el fin de 300 años de hegemonía española en los mares y dio inicio a más de un siglo de poderío naval británico. 

En la imparable concatenación de causas y efectos que llamamos historia, Trafalgar también marcó profundamente a América Latina. 

Nace el imperio 

Al ganar la batalla de Trafalgar, "Inglaterra no sólo aventa la posibilidad de ser invadida por Napoleón, sino que ciñe firmemente el cetro de Neptuno, pasando a ser una potencia planetaria", dijo a BBC Mundo el Capitán de Navío Mario Mascarelo, director del Museo Naval de Uruguay. 

Los restos de Nelson descansan en Londres, uno de los cañones de la batalla se quedó por siempre en el Río de la Plata.

"Ahora Inglaterra tiene la capacidad para proyectar sus intereses políticos a todo el mundo, es el inicio del Imperio Británico mundial", agrega. 

La batalla tuvo lugar el 21 de octubre de 1805, aunque las celebraciones se adelanten. En el fragor de humo, gritos y estallidos de pólvora, 27 navíos ingleses se enfrentaron a 33 buques de la flota aliada frente al cabo de Trafalgar, en la provincia de Cádiz. 

La flota inglesa, al mando de Nelson, atacó en forma de dos columnas paralelas a la formación perpendicular franco-española. 

Fue un baño de sangre, mas de mil españoles, dos mil franceses y 400 británicos perdieron la vida, entre ellos el propio Nelson. Unos 4.000 hombres resultaron heridos. 

Pero mas allá de las 8.000 vidas que se jugaron en el combate, Trafalgar marcó a millones de personas en el mundo. 

El colonialismo británico en África y Medio Oriente, y los movimientos de independencia en América Latina, tienen líneas directas que los comunican con aquella batalla épica. 

Hasta el Río de la Plata 

Buques de unos 40 países participan en las conmemoraciones.

"Este año festejamos los 200 años de Trafalgar, el año que viene recordamos 200 años de las invasiones inglesas al Río de la Plata; también es en esa época la invasión inglesa de la colonia holandesa de Cabo, que inicia todo el proceso de colonización de Sudáfrica. Justamente la expedición de Sudáfrica cruza el Atlántico y se dirige al Río de la Plata", señala el capitán Mascarelo. 

Apenas un año después de Trafalgar, el poderío naval inglés efectúa dos invasiones en las que intenta dominar el Río de la Plata; ambas terminan en fracaso miltar. Y ello por varios motivos, entre ellos la propia geografía de la región con sus bancos de arena que hace del Río de la Plata un "embudo mortal", según Mascarelo. 

Según recuerda el capitán, "cuando los ingleses penetraban a Buenos Aires entraron en la ciudad desfilando, y la gente emboscada en azoteas les tiraba con lo que tenían, tejas, piedras, aceite hirviendo". 

*La independencia de las colonias españolas en América también está íntimamente ligada a Trafalgar. 

A partir de cinco años posteriores a estas conmemoraciones de Trafalgar se empezarán a festejar en América también los 200 años de cada una de las independencias 
Capitán Mascarelo

"El poder naval era la argamasa del Imperio Colonial español. Al no tener ya esa suerte de cordón umbilical, en las colonias se da primero el sentimiento de que se tienen que defender solas, segundo de que pueden comerciar solas y esa concatenación lleva al deseo de autonomía política", afirma Mascarelo. 

"A partir de cinco años posteriores a estas conmemoraciones de Trafalgar se empezarán a festejar en América también los 200 años de cada una de las independencias", agrega. 
*
En otro giro de la historia, destruida la flota francesa, Napoleón contesta con el bloqueo por tierra y ataca a Rusia y a la Península Ibérica. La invasión de 1808 pone en huida a la Corte portuguesa hacia Río de Janeiro, a donde llega amparada por el poder naval de su aliado, Inglaterra. 

La lucha portuguesa por dominar América sería un factor clave en las luchas de independencia. 

Muerte de Nelson 

¿Sabrían las mujeres que tiraban aceite hirviendo desde las azoteas de Buenos Aires de la historia del almirante Nelson? 

Cerca de 4.000 hombres perdieron la vida. 

¿Conocerían las familias rusas que sufrieron la invasión de las fuerzas napoleónicas que aquella fue consecuencia directa de una batalla frente a un cabo llamado Trafalgar? 

El propio Nelson no llegó a ver las consecuencias del combate que le costó la vida. Cuando tuvo lugar la batalla, Nelson, un hombre que había ingresado a la Marina a los 12 años, contaba ya 47. 

Otros enfrentamientos navales le habían costado la parte inferior de un brazo y el ojo derecho. 

Cuenta la historia que durante la batalla, una bala penetró su hombro y le perforó el pulmón. Recuperó el conocimiento brevemente, pero murió poco después del final de la batalla. Su buque fue remolcado con el cuerpo de Nelson a bordo, conservado en un barril de coñac. 

Desde Trafalgar hasta Uruguay 

Nelson está enterrado en Londres, pero uno de los símbolos de Trafalgar se quedó por siempre en el Río de la Plata. 
El buque penetró la Bahía de Maldonado y luego de haber pasado un temporal bastante serio, el buque, dañado, encontró un banco de arena entre la Isla Gorriti y la Playa Mansa de Punta del Este 
Capitán Mascarelo

El buque Agamenón, que tomó parte en el combate, llegó en 1809 a las costas de Uruguay, en una patrulla enviada por Inglaterra como parte de sus negociaciones estratégicas con la región. 

"El buque penetró la Bahía de Maldonado y luego de haber pasado un temporal bastante serio, el buque, dañado, encontró un banco de arena entre la Isla Gorriti y la Playa Mansa de Punta del Este", relató el capitán Mascarelo a BBC Mundo. 

"En una mala maniobra para zafarlo un ancla le hace una rotura de un costado del casco y el barco comienza a hundirse lentamente", agrega. 

No fue sino hasta 1996 que un detector magnético registró una anomalía y un buzo profesional, Hector Bado, luego de varios intentos, logró enganchar lo que resultó ser uno de los cañones del Agamenón. 

El cañón, de más de dos toneladas y reconocido por expertos británicos, está hoy en manos de la Armada de Uruguay y se espera que tenga un papel de honor en los eventos marcados en octubre para recordar la importancia de aquella batalla de 1805. 

Ese cañon del Agamenon es tal vez el mejor símbolo de que Trafalgar cambió, en eventos innumerables y concatenados, nuestro mundo. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/misc/newsid_4362000/4362050.stm


----------



## Occit

*Hubiese preferido seguir perteneciendo a Europa ¬¬*


----------



## josevaldia

Uhmmm... yo pienso que *quizás* la colonización europea fue una desgracia para América Latina.


----------



## Andrew24

Interesante el tema este la verdad, bueno la verdad es que cada pueblo tiene derecho a decidir por si mismo así que por ese lado la independencia era necesaria. Sin embargo creo que hay que recapacitar sobre un par de cosas en estos tiempos en los que se habla tanta pistolada. Primero, la verdad que tal y como está la situación en todo el continente, no diré sólo aquí, creo que no hay nada que festejar, puesto que el proyecto maravilloso original, se ha quedado en proyecto desastre. Eso por un lado, y en segundo lugar y con todos mis respetos a los pueblos indígenas pero estemos claros que dentro de los mismos, los indígenas de Vzla eran de los más atrasados culturalmente, luego tampoco podemos pretender darles la importancia al mismo nivel de culturas como los Aztecas o los Incas. Y en tercer lugar la verdad es que dentro de lo malo (hasta un cierto punto) que España (Castilla en aquel entonces porque aun no era un país unificado) colonizara estas tierras, siempre fue mejor a que vinieran los británicos o los portugueses si a barbarie y esclavismo nos referimos, puesto que fueron los menos asesinos en comparación. Pero es que en Vzla se tergiversa demasiado la historía para darle la importacia a Bolívar que en su época le fue negada y por lo que tuvo que morir en Santa Marta en casa de un español.


----------



## josevaldia

^^Proyecto maravilloso original: ¿La Gran Colombia?

Hay cosas que no se revelan en los libros de historia que solemos estudiar.


----------



## Spark

Tambien podría hacerse un monumento emblematico de 200 mts de alto en cada capital de estado; cada estado diseña su propio monumento, pero el requisito es que sea de 200 mts de altura.



josevaldia said:


> Maracaibo no está incluida en las 8 estrellas de la bandera, sin embargo figura entre las 8 ciudades más importantes...


Igual sucede con San Cristóbal.


----------



## Rbs

Sería raro una cosa de 200m en Tucupita, no es que tenga algo en contra de ellos, pero sí sería algo inusual.


----------



## Andrew24

Con lo del proyecto me refería a paises libres, ordenados y prósperos; lo de la Gran Colombia no tenía porque ser obligatoriamente, aunque hay que reconocer que Venezuela, Colombia, Panamá y Ecuador serían juntos un país de potencial increible. Y en cuanto a lo de las estrellas, pues hay que recordar que simbolizan las provincias firmantes del acta de independencia, no las ciudades, así que las provincias de aquel momento eran Margarita, Caracas, Cumaná, Mérida (cuya capital era Maracaibo), Barinas (que contenía a San Cristóbal), Barcelona, Trujillo y la octava en cuestión Guayana.


----------



## josevaldia

Nop... Existía la *Provincia de Maracaybo* (con y). Cuando se declaró la independencia de Venezuela, los actuales estados Trujillo, Táchira y Mérida se separaron de la Provincia de Maracaybo y se unieron a la Venezuela libre. Unos doce años después Maracaibo se declaró a favor de la independencia y se termina de integrar a la Venezuela libre, con la Batalla Naval del Lago ganada por el almirante Padilla, batalla con la cual se consolidó definitivamente la independencia de Venezuela. Por lo tanto, Maracaibo no figuraría entre las actuales 8 estrellas de la bandera.


----------



## Marc05

Habra suficiente tiempo como para construir un gran monumento e inaugurarlo en casi dos años? :|


----------



## Marc05

Tenemos la espada de Darth Vader mas grande del mundo. :lol:

Por cierto, lo que se hizo en Caracas no se le puede llamar proyecto...ni nada parecido. Algo asi tendria que estar sometido a concursos, discusiones con la ciudadania, expertos, etc. Nada de eso se hizo, la noticia salio de sorpresa de un dia a otro y lo armaron con toda prisa en 3 meses.


----------



## Supercs

(*vía *@Diariopanorama )



> *Chávez:* el desfile del 19 de abril no es nada en comparación con el que haremos el 5 de Julio de 2011.


----------



## Jorgitox91

eso quiere decir que la plata se sigue yendo a las armas y no a la ciudad??


----------



## Andres_RoCa

O que sabe que hizo el ridículo este año y el próximo medio intentará hacer sentir que es bicentenario, por lo menos, pero sabemos que la mediocridad viene por delante.

Además el 2011 es el año previo antes de que salga a punta de votos con una patada en el trasero, así que la campaña será abominablemente inmensa y el derroche del dinero de la nación en culto a su persona no se hará esperar.


----------



## Iggui

video con algunos de los proyectos del bicentenario chileno. algunos ya estan completados, otros siguen en construccion.


----------



## Jorgitox91

Iggui tus proyectos nos humillan!


----------



## ServiJesus




----------



## ServiJesus




----------



## chosebus

Jose murcia said:


>


no hay, en la lona tensada roja, como el jeroglifo de un chipo?:lol::lol:
es en serio...lo juro..lo veo en blanco.....:nuts::nuts:


----------



## chosebus

bueno..esto no deberia decirlo aqui.pero...que arrecho el desfile del bicentenario argentino


----------



## deambulante

La Repuvlica said:


> ¿Ya esta hecha? ¿Porque no hay mas fotos?
> 
> Seria interesante ver las obras bicentenarias en todos los demás países (la más reconocida es la mexicana). Se que la de Argentina fue cancelada (arco de la Plata), no tengo datos de Chile, y que la Colombiana es algo como un Monumento a la Memoria y un Parque.
> 
> Seria interesante verlas todas juntas.


La de Argentina nos hicieron creer a todos que estaba cancelada... :lol:

Al menos los otros proyectos de restauración si se hicieron y las celebraciones si se pasaron.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114183&page=15


----------



## Supercs

Supercs said:


> *Panoramicas 360º - Caracas Bicentenaria.*​*
> Plaza Bolívar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paseo Los Próceres*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parque Los Caobos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parque Ezequiel Zamora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El Silencio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plaza El Venezolano*


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Quedaron bonitas las fotos. Lo único de más es el logo.


----------



## Espasa

muy buenas Panoramicas.


----------



## gustavoloreto2

lástima que no se vea asi en realidad


----------



## Supercs

* Sede del XII Mundial Softbol Femenino Caracas 2010
*


Supercs said:


> ^^*Ubicación*: Fuerte Tiuna, Sector Las Mayas, Caracas
> 
> *Estadio Bicentenario.*


----------



## Djs17

Supercs said:


> * Sede del XII Mundial Softbol Femenino Caracas 2010
> *


Cuantas personnas alverga ste peqeño stadiohno:


----------



## manuven

creo que esta es la unica obra para la conmemoracion de nuestro bicentenario . Que voluntad y pensar que se hacen llamar revolucion Bolivariana hno:


----------



## Elisa Jack

Si bien, el Ejército Nacional guarda raíces en las formaciones guerreras indígenas prehispánicas "Guechas", se nutrió del influjo europeo, en especial de las reformas militares del Gran Capitán Gonzálo Fernández de Córdova en el siglo XVI, traidas con la Colonia, y tuvo un instante de inspiración con el Movimiento Comunero de 1781, es a raiz del Grito de Independencia, cuando germina como Fuerza constitucional en defensa del orden nacional recién instaurado.


----------



## Andres_RoCa

¿Qué?


----------



## Andrew24

Andres_RoCa said:


> Quedaron bonitas las fotos. Lo único de más es el logo.


Estoy de acuerdo, y además aprovecho y añado que aunque el logo no me desagrada del todo, si me molesta un poco que de todos los paises bicentenarios, el logo de Venezuela es el único que tiene una imágen bélica con el sable, todos los demás paises han optado por jugar son sus banderas o con aves haciendo alusión a la paz como en el caso de Argentina o Colombia.


----------



## Yen Jcc

El logo Bicentenario de Venezuela es el que más me gusta.


----------



## oscaldd

CLARO LOS PAÍSES SUMISOS NUNCA EMPUÑARÍAN LA ESPADA. . . EL DE VENEZUELA ES EL QUE MAS INSPIRA INDEPENDENCIA


----------

